# excitement ! *dances*



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Today after school I'm going to go look at two toggenburg bucklings that were born last Monday 
They're so cute and I'm getting them very cheap, they come from good bloodlines, (not that it matters because they'll be wethers) but WOOO
I love toggies and if Mum agrees to take them home I will finally have my first goats!!









This is a photo that my friend who has them sent me... I think it helped convince mum to go look... LOOK AT THEIR CUTE FACES!
I think the one inside the box is the cutest 

Omg sorry to blabber!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

That's awesome!!! Lol I love Toggs as well!! They are so cute! Congrats!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh Toggenburgs are so cute! Glad you might be getting a goat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh how cute. I hope you can get them. Toggs are lovely but sometimes very stubborn.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute!

But did I miss something? I thought you were waiting on some others a while back??


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awwwww so cute! Hope you finally get your first goats! You've got a ton of knowledge so I know they'll have a great home


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone n__n

I can deal with stubborn, I'm also stubborn myself sometimes. 

I was waiting but I have pretty much completely given up on that... It's been 5 whole months.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're darling!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow....have you asked her??


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I might send her an email today and tell her I'm pulling out because its ridiculous >_> it's understandable right? I have a right to pull out after waiting this long?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What was the original deal? Does she have any does left to kid? I would be quite sick of waiting by now too...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She had two does that she said would kid WITHIN 8 weeks... And she kept saying oh they'll go any day now they're so full of milk etc etc
Sorry but no LOL they can't look that pregnant for that long... Their pregnancies only last five months lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

And the deal was I was going to buy her yearling doe and a wether kid from one of the"pregnant" does


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

When was the last time you heard from her? Did she forget you? Did you pay anything?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck with the Toggs , they are beautiful ! 
I love Toggs , always wanted one or two , lol
I really hope you get them 

Fingers and toes crossed everything works out !


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She hasn't contacted me for a bit over a month :/

Yes me too. I am pretty sure ill be getting them this weekend >


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I cannot like this post enough Alyssa  they are so incredibly cute. 

So have you picked out names yet??

I wouldnt worry about emailing the breeder to be honest. With how long you have been made to wait, I wouldnt even be expecting to hear from her again and if you do hear that FINALLY your goats are available simply tell her you have sourced other goats. It was her decision to hold the doeling this long, you havent asked her to go out of her way to do so and nor have you put any money on them.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I have two options that I like best so far; Josh and Thomas or Troy and Abed. (from my favourite TV show)

 I am so sure we are getting them i wanna die from excitement!

I may just send her a quick email to tell her I'm pulling out and that's it. Or i could just ignore her n__n


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well if you get them just send her an email saying thank you for your time but I have now got two bottle babies so I am no longer needing any of your babies.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I got to milk a goat and feed a couple of babiessss!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

That is a very cute little bubby - and that saanen doe has a beautiful udder!! PS. I like Josh and Thomas


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

There were six babies, 4 toggys and 2 melaans and they were all just so beautiful, all only a few days old and so wobbly and cute. I'm not even sure which ones are the ones I might be taking LOL.
Yes she had a nice udder, and from what I can tell, good sized teats. It tooks me a little while to figure out how to kinda trap the milk and the teat and squeeze it out and I'm a bit slow and I have tendonitis on my right wrist so Shelly finished her up for me, but it was good fun 

Also what does the term "Water bottle" mean??


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

All goats are stubborn sometimes, just try throwing my wether out of the garden after he's snuck in with the help of my 3 year old! But they are beautiful!! And they will be so happy to stay together,hope all goes well,let us know!!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

not sure what co.text "water bottle" was used alyssa? if its referring to giving bottle babies water out of their bittle, dont do it. leave wayer out and they will drink willingly when thirsty even at a couple days old.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww, so glad you finally are getting some kids!! I'm gonna take a wild guess and say you are talking about Troy and Abed from "Community"? That is a hilarious show!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That is so exciting! You have been waiting what seems like forever! Congrats.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes community! 

I think I'll end up calling them josh and Thomas anyway

Keren that wasn't it I don't know what it meant but she said something about preferring to sell them to be otherwise they'd be sent away as water bottles? I'm not sure. I have a feeling it's to be grown as meat? 

WERE PICKING THEM UP SUNDAY AFTERNOON!!!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats. SOOOO exited for you. They are cuties. I think she meant meat or byproducts as well. Good they are going home to you.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL never heard that expression before ... 

Can't wait to see pictures of them in your backyard


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I've saved their lives and given them a home. 

For the first few nights while they're babies were keeping them under the pagola near the back door in a little doggy play pen with a kennel. :3 we're working on baby proofing their fence down the back but then we can leave them out there during the day.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait for pics of them at home!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats! I'm glad you finally getting your babies!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Today me and mum did about half of fence with chicken wire to stop to babies getting through and to stop the dog annoying them when we aren't home haha
Chicken wire is a pain!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Huge congratulation to you :stars::stars:
Im very happy for you and can't wait to see pictures once everyone is settled 
in


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't wait to take lots of photos and bombard you all with them


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bombard away girl , bombard away


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Agreed!  can't wait I see pics! Congrats!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Just found out that in 3 weeks I will be going away for the whole long weekend (figures, I never go away but when I have a responsibility to babies I have something planned )
So they get to come on a little road-trip out to a farm for a 4WD competition and they can sleep in the trailer at night (foxes, eek!) and there's a little old shearing shed with little yard and pens all around it so I can sit with them there during the day. It's gonna be fun and I get to see my long lost friend Jess


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome that your finally getting them. You'll enjoy Toggs they have very matter of fact little personalities. Road trips are a blast. Just make sure to have Electrolytes with you to give when you get there. Driving can upset their systems a little. The Electolyte bottle will put them back on track.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for that tidbit of info, I want to make them as comfortable as possible. I think they're getting banded sometimes around then too, poor little boys.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am getting so anxious to see them!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute little guys!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*NEWS FLASH* 

  I might be picking them up a day early, today!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo hoo !! Go get em girl : D : D : D


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, hurry up


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I second GoatHikers opinion. LOL!

I would band them around the trip, they would be quite to young in my opinion. It might damage their little selves.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah we're taking them back to get banded probably after the trip c:
omg I'm going to have them in about 2 hours!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yay, I'll still be awake


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Almost thought I'd have to wait til tomorrow bexause mum couldn't take you but I luckily have a boyfriend who is wrapped around my finger and will take me.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

How old will they be when you get them banded?

LOL, I was confused for a minute. You're leaving at 9:00 P.M to get goats??? Then I realized where you live. Haha.

Yay, yay, yay!!!! Pics! Take as many pictures as you most possibly can, then take more when you get home, and THEN upload them all onto TGS!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmm, I think they are about a week now, then the trip is about three weeks away, so maybe 5 weeks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah ! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How exciting!!! :stars: :leap:

Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't do 5 weeks for pets honestly wait until 8 or 9 weeks. Let their urethra grow a bit.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

although i do mine early at a week or two and they are fine, its mainly becase im selling them or i have little doe kids running with them. you dont have those complications so you may as well wait till 8 weeks.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Home and being big butts. 
Also they got to meet the kitten, she's just taken with them


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

EEEEEE! SO cute! Congratulations  :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!!!! It is SO weird seeing it light outside and so dark over here...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My babies are all snuggled up in their house having a sleep :3


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awe cuties. I love that the house is prechewed for them  Makes it easier for further distruction. You've made a nice place for them, the brick will hold the heat during the night.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes it was an old dog house from my friends, they obviously liked the taste of the wood 
The bricks is just the edge of my house, they have little metal fence panels around their area and one side is covered with an old blanket to stop the wind


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Yes it was an old dog house from my friends, they obviously liked the taste of the wood


:ROFL: Your freinds chew on dog houses? Sorry, so sorry, I couldn't resist.
Enjoy your babies, they are so much fun while they are growing, and such awesome companions when they grow up.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL!!

I fed them by myself for the first time, I was nervous but realised its not that hard and it turned out fine. It took Thomas a loong time to settle down to sleep, had to bring him inside to run around and then leave a dirty jumper of mine in the bed. Silly noisy boy! Josh is a good boy. 

Here's a photo of tonight's greedy buggers


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

They are so cute congratulations!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How sweet they are . Congrats Alyssa , im so happy for you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awes! They are so sweet! Congrats to FINALY have them home!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

YAYYY thankyou!! I haven't even really had much time to go on here because of the babies :crazy:
Today we bought them some hay to pick at, and a bowl with weetbix to see if they wanted to chew that. They're such sweet little things and Josh really has a pair of lungs on him  he screams so much when he's hungry or thinks he's lost thom and I.
I took some photos this morning but I'm not sure if they're any good.. i'll check my phone in a minute..


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope you don't mind the pic overload, they're just too cute. Josh is the one with the jacket in these pictures


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , love the pictures ! They are so adorable , it must be their facial markings but I think they are the cutest babies I have ever seen !! 
I hope my babies are as cute as they are 
And just remember , there is no such thing as picture overload !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That last picture is the best . So cute


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awe the wait was worth it! They are so cute!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

They are soooo sweet! Kiss them and squeeze them for me.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I may be biased because they;re my babies but I also think they're the cutest


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah lol! I'm biased also but I think there cute! I have pics of my kid in Photogenic if you want to look at them!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

They're adorable!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats on finally getting your first goats!!! They are absolutely darling. I love those sweet Togg faces.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are adorable!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Today after school I'm going to go look at two toggenburg bucklings that were born last Monday
> They're so cute and I'm getting them very cheap, they come from good bloodlines, (not that it matters because they'll be wethers) but WOOO
> I love toggies and if Mum agrees to take them home I will finally have my first goats!!
> 
> ...


My tog/ND buck looks just like them so cute!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats on the wethers! They look great!:balloons:arty::stars:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Whoops, haven't been checking this thread! Thanks everybody, I love those boys so much


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Nothing cuter than babyToggs, congratulations!
If I were you I wouldn't be in a hurry to band them. I band my BoyToggs at 12 weeks.


----------

